# New FreeBSD 10 iSCSI target, no ping interval



## Z3NF1N1TY (Jan 21, 2014)

The default configuration of the new iSCSI system is that is sends a no ping packet after 5 seconds and closes the session. In the older system and *F*reeNAS there is a parameter that adjust how long it waits before it sends that packet and closes the session. I have searched all the documentation I can find ctladm(8), ctl.conf(5), ctld(8) nothing.

Is there anything like the NO-PIN Interval in the new system to set the no-pin packet to 20 or 30 seconds instead of 5?


----------



## Z3NF1N1TY (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks to a reply from the author of the target software I have the solution.

The parameter kern.cam.ctl.iscsi.ping_timeout can be inserted into /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------

